# Beginner Home Cook Knife Recommendations



## biggreeneggic (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello all! First time poster, and I want to say this forum is excellent and has a wealth of information so thank you very much!

I am just getting interested in cooking and was thinking that I might need a new knife. Can someone recommend a single knife that is a good "all-round" tool, but will not break the bank? Because I'm just learning how to really cook I don't need top of the line, but I also don't want a piece of junk. I would also appreciate a link to a resource on basic knife care / sharpening.

Sorry for the ignorance, but thank you for the help!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*... Before anyone gets all out of shape ... I'm joking here. *_


----------



## biggreeneggic (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL! Is that battery powered or a plug-in?


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi big

There are a host of good choices and have to say none I know of are AC powered 

Seriously though tell us a little about what knives you have used and what you like and dislike about them, and maybe a little more about what your looking for or at least what you want to cut with it.

That should make it easier to get you in the right direction.

Also check out the link in my signature below as it may answer some questions while you wait on replies.

Also welcome to the site.


----------



## biggreeneggic (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Lenny!

My experience is extremely limited, and I've started exploring cooking as a hobby. I basically chop veggies and do some light "breaking down" of meat (mostly chicken/fish). I guess what I'm looking for is a nice 8" chef's knife (I think!), but I don't feel I need something top of line, as the quality will probably be lost on me. Anything better than a Wal-Mart knife should do the trick!

Also, thanks for the link! Any and all information helps!


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you give an indication as to what "breaking the bank" would entail? A max budget in mind? It'll help those in the know here.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

"Anything better than a Wal-Mart knife" leaves a lot of room.  I know a dude who makes knives (he's really a sharpener), where you can get a 10", wide chef's knife for 12 bucks that's probably better than most anything you'd likely buy at Wal-Mart.  But then, what's "better" to you?

Sharpening is key.  A crappy dull knife is on par with a stupidly expensive dull knife.  And if your plan is to get somebody at a local Farmer's Market with a truck and belt grinder to sharpen your knives, then... chances are it's a really good plan if you want to spend $12 on a knife.  If you want to spend $200 on a knife, you (in all likelihood) need a better sharpening plan.

- steel: kind of steel will go a ways to determining edge-taking and edge-holding properties.  So this involves how sharp a knife will get, but also how easy it is to sharpen.  If you're sharpening knives yourself, both of those things matter.  (Geometry and heat treatment of the steel, matter here, too).

- profile: you may have no preference, but this is another factor when deciding.  What's the shape of the knife? Does it suit your "action" (how much belly do you want, how much 'flat'?). How tall?

- Geometry, but I'll leave that for the "steel" section

- Weight

-Handle type

- Fit and finish

- visual appeal

I think most of this doesn't matter to you, since anything better than what you find at Wal-Mart is going to be ok.  What DOES matter a lot is your ability to sharpen, or willingness to learn to sharpen, or plan to get and keep a knife sharp.  If you have that piece clarified, then you can clarify how important edge-retention is to you, too.

I'm spouting at random, here.  There are more organized posts throughout this forum in helping someone "new" to the thought process.  But the only next step I can think of is to throw out some names of the less expensive knives that more or less well-liked.  And then that would take all kinds of caveats.

OK, I'll start.  Forschner Fibrox (or Rosewood handle) chef's knives are good bang for the buck.  Only consensus is that the profile sort of sucks on the chef's knives.  And edge retention isn't great, but that's going to be par for the course if you want to spend not much, and it might not matter.  Dexter-Russell, anything on clearance at C&M (with "NSF" on the side) will be really inexpensive, too.

If we want to talk about steps up, Fujiwara FKM, Tojiro, Mac Pro, Yoshihiro (we're moving along a price continuum pretty precipitously at this point).... when you start talking about $200 your options open up tremendously.  Except it doesn't make sense to do that unless you want to spend MORE on sharpening.  Or  have someone really competent to do it for you.

I'm stuck on your "Wal-Mart" baseline.  Even though I don't really know what's available at Wal-Mart.  Before I ever posted here, I browsed through the history of posts a bit, and ran into what is still perhaps my favorite (maybe 2nd favorite -- not sure) quote about cutlery (courtesy BDL): "A knife is just a handle and a sharpening problem".


----------



## biggreeneggic (Jan 24, 2012)

Deputy said:


> Can you give an indication as to what "breaking the bank" would entail? A max budget in mind? It'll help those in the know here.


I'm looking to spend around 75 - 100 dollars, if that helps!


----------



## biggreeneggic (Jan 24, 2012)

Wag, thanks for the detailed reply. After reading it, I'm starting to realize a new knife may not be the best path. I think I will find somewhere to get my current knives sharpened. I'll try to get it done sometime this week, and let you helpful people know how it turns out!

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

$75.00 (plus shipping of $7.00) gets you a 210mm Fujiwara FKM gyuto from japanesechefsknife.com.

You still need a sharpening plan -- and to budget some money for it.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The knife part is easy.

Get an R. H. Forschner Fibrox or Rosewood (same knife, different handle). They'll not only fit within your budget, they'll leave room to spare. R. H. Forschners are among the very few, relatively low priced knives which are worth sharpening. A lot of stores sells them online, but if you want a recommendation I'll happily supply.

FWIW my last Forschner, a 10" Cimeter which I got about a year ago and reviewed here, came from Mad Cow Cutlery who has their store front on Amazon. Don't let the moderate number of stars fools you... Forschners may not be the best knives in the world, but they're major value. You can't do better for the money.

An alternative to a Forschner, and still within your budget, is a Fujiwara FKM. I think the Fujiwara is a better knife in almost every respect, but it's not as durable and probably would be more difficult to keep sharp (depending on how you decide to sharpen and how much you're willing to spend).

You're going to have to make some decisions about how you're going to sharpen and maintain you knife; and there's going to be some sticker shock involved as well as accepting a new paradigm about sharpness. Warm up your credit card and let's talk.

Once you've figured that out and developed some basic knife and sharpening skills, if you want to upgrade to something more agile and with better edge qualities than a Forschner you'll have a good jumping off place to make informed decisions.

BDL


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

I think your plan to get your current knives sharpened is good.  Then you decide more slowly if you're happy or if you want to spend on upgrades.  And you can surf around the "usual suspects" - Japanese Knife Imports, Cutlery & More, CKTG, Japanese Chefs Knife... all of which is overwhelming if you're in a hurry.

Edit -- I just saw BDL's post, too, and indeed, the second part of "low prices knives that are worth sharpening" is a real consideration.  One reason, perhaps, to buy now.  Get some sharpening in order on something worth sharpening, then maybe you're happy and maybe you want to consider upgrades.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Note:  If you're going to buy a Fujiwara FKM, I suggest buying from Chef Knives to Go instead of JCK.  JCK is an excellent retailer, but if anything goes wrong you have to send the knife back to Japan via San Diego, and their San Diego office can be pretty tight a$$ed in terms of deciding whether a problem is user error or was caused by the maker or shipper.  CKtG is located in the US and is significantly more consumer oriented when it comes to assigning blame.

BDL

Disclosue:  CKtG and I are discussing a commercial relationship in which I'd be doing some writing for them.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

Timing matters too -- i.e., the 8" knife is closest to 210mm if buying Japanese.  CKTG may still not have any in stock if you were to do that soon.  If it's in stock when you're ready to pull the trigger, by all means.  Save on postage, too.

On the other hand, I like the Forschner suggestion more for current purposes -- cheaper, and something "worth sharpening".


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

What knives do you have currently? If you don't know the make post a picture.

There are some low end steels that are so bad at taking an edge they should be replaced. Others are worth spending $5.00 a piece to have sharpened.

I had a lady bring me a dull, malformed from bad sharpening, and rusty knife that she wanted to know if it was worth doing. It was an old carbon steel 4 star elephant Sabatier which is some top notch but old steel.

$10 later she had a knife that was reconditioned and as good as you could buy without getting into $$$$$$.

You don't want to spend money and downgrade or go sideways in your steel quality.

Jim


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The Forschners are a good buy as has been mentioned. Learning with a 10" will be beneficial to your efficiency in the long term. But certainly, an 8" is still a good knife.

If you have an Ikea by you, you can get a good knife steel in an odd visual design that works surprisingly well, their SLITBAR Damascus 8" chef knife is a good blade (mediocre handle, odd looks overall) for $50.00.

The Forschners are a lesser steel in comparison, but also thinner steel stock which can offer its own performance advantages.

With the overall budget you've mentioned, putting half into the Forschner and half into a stone or two and a steel might be the best balance $, value and use.


----------



## seanchaz (Jan 25, 2012)

So check this guys. This have been a wealth of info for beginners. I thought it was a sticky before I clicked on it. Anyway here goes:

I am an amateur chef that "above average" cooking skills. I am unafraid of any recipe and I know (I think) most basic cooking techniques. My knife skills are sub par and something I need to improve. I know how I should hold my hands when I am cutting vegetables but that's about it. I am finally starting to improve this because now I have a house where my cooking utencils will not be abused! Silverware in my non-stick pans? GET OUT!

This means I am starting fresh with 0 cookware or knives. I've used some nice quality Henkel knives and Cutco knives as well. The Henkels felt nice in my hands and so did the Cutco. The Cutco, however, just felt clumsy. The way the knife felt on the cutting board was all wrong. I always thought it was just because I didn't have proper technique/practice. The Henkels felt much better though they still had the same type of "I have no clue what I'm doing" feel. 

I know from above my sharpening skills need to be as good as the knives I'm buying. I need to buy cookware too, so I'm thinking $300 is the budget for the knives. I like the price point on the R. H. Forschner knives and was thinking of getting a set but if I can go with some nicer knives I don't see the problem in investing the extra cash. Does the previous advice in this thread still hold true or would a different brand be good for a set? Is a set even any good for me or should I just start with a Chef/bread/pearing combo that's really nice?


----------



## biggreeneggic (Jan 24, 2012)

It's funny sometimes when you ask what you think to be a simple question.... all of the sudden im getting the feeling im in over my head! I really do appreciate all the help. I honestly think at this point my money is better invested in something like a knife care class!

Cheers!


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's one of several options, big green: 




Basically it's a set of stones and a jig to set the bevel for you. There's some sticker shock with the Apex kit -- around $300! But (a) it's dead easy (b) after 5 years or so you'll come out ahead as opposed to paying for each sharpening (c) it's quick enough, despite the ponderous pace of the video, and the knives never have to leave your kitchen.

Plus as you become geekier you can adjust your bevels, try different levels of polishing, and bore your friends to tears talking about your new hobby.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

biggreeneggic said:


> It's funny sometimes when you ask what you think to be a simple question.... all of the sudden im getting the feeling im in over my head! I really do appreciate all the help. I honestly think at this point my money is better invested in something like a knife care class!
> Cheers!


Don't let the somewhat helpless or absolute "noob" feeling deter you as it really is a part of the process. 

Not everyone is ready for the commitment of expensive knives and even more expensive sharpening stones etc, but there are all kinds of options from $30 range knives to a full on assortment of Japanese Knives and whetstones that can run into the thousands but all there is certainly plenty of room for 90% or more of first time begginers to find a comfortable place to be.

So do not let any of this overwhelm you and just be honest with your answers and you will find the sweet spot for you on all of this as you have some great members here who will definitely help you figure it all out.

Don't worry we got your back


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

biggreeneggic said:


> Thanks for the welcome Lenny!
> 
> My experience is extremely limited, and I've started exploring cooking as a hobby. I basically chop veggies and do some light "breaking down" of meat (mostly chicken/fish). I guess what I'm looking for is a nice 8" chef's knife (I think!), but I don't feel I need something top of line, as the quality will probably be lost on me. Anything better than a Wal-Mart knife should do the trick!
> 
> Also, thanks for the link! Any and all information helps!


I am going to make a suggestion in the idea of allowing you to gain some knowledge, develop confidence in your skills but also and more importantly allow you to find a baseline that you can use for comparison in the future.

Basically look over all the low or lower cost suggestions here and on other "newbie" threads and just pick a inexpensive knife that you like. Use it and get a feel for it etc, but also keep reading threads and watching video on knife selection and sharpening so you can continue to learn but will also be able to betterunderstand what you are reading and later when your ready to spend more $ will know what questions you want to ask.

No matter if you go with the forshner or a Tojiro it will allow you to get started and move on from there, and not be going on sensory overload etc.


----------



## biggreeneggic (Jan 24, 2012)

LennyD said:


> I am going to make a suggestion in the idea of allowing you to gain some knowledge, develop confidence in your skills but also and more importantly allow you to find a baseline that you can use for comparison in the future.
> Basically look over all the low or lower cost suggestions here and on other "newbie" threads and just pick a inexpensive knife that you like. Use it and get a feel for it etc, but also keep reading threads and watching video on knife selection and sharpening so you can continue to learn but will also be able to betterunderstand what you are reading and later when your ready to spend more $ will know what questions you want to ask.
> No matter if you go with the forshner or a Tojiro it will allow you to get started and move on from there, and not be going on sensory overload etc.


Solid suggestion, LennyD. I ended up getting my current knife (unsure on brand) sharpened at the local kitchen store. Since I'm already used to handling it, it feels great now that it has a nice edge to it. I will take your advice and try to "stalk" the forum for more insight.

I also wanted to say that I'm overwhelmed with the support of this community. As a first time poster with some very basic questions, the helpful responses have been so nice to see. A big thank you to all!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Forschner Rosewood 8" Chef's Knife*

Sale price: *$32.95*

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/victorinox-knives.html



*Victorinox Forschner Rosewood Chef's Knives*

8-inch $35.95

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/forschner_rosewood.htm

OK. I'm going against the general standard tide. I'm recommending an 8" knife. If you're just going to buy one(1) knife, I think you should get a size that you can do more things easier with than not. I know, I'll have the geeks here tell you and me that I'm wrong. OK. I can live with that. But the point is that they're speaking from the geek pov, not as plain old ordinary _"home cooks"_. There is nothing wrong w/ a VF chef's knife. It's a nice piece of equipment for easy money. It will sharpen easy enough and holds it's edge well enough and you can grow very well with it.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

Dude... as a geek, or at least aspiring geek... I will point out that I wholeheartedly recommended the 8" Forschner/Victorinox for for this particular OP.  Fibrox, even, if you want to go cheaper, though I think the Rosewood is probablyl better for a home cook.  As BDL said, same blade, different handle.

I don't think any of the usual suspects pushed towards a longer blade, in fact.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Dude? LOL. That's funny.

I was going on the overwhelming vast majority of recommendations on the infinite myriad of _"What Knife Should I Get"_ threads here on the forum. 10" is almost always the go-to size. I was also concurring with the other recommendations here.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

I'm just not seeing any recommendations different from yours on this thread.  Sorry about "dude".  I NEVER used that term before moving to California.  Now I can't help it.  If I'm busting chops, I mean it good-naturedly.  (I'm not sure I am, but that's a line drawing issue, and with sincere apologies, I'll accept your assessment!)

Sorry, ICEMAN (not "dude," and hopefully never again -- though I can't promise not to be that absent-minded! Hell I address my sister that way sometimes!)

And yes, I affirm your post as truly helpful to the OP, which is what it's all about.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

It's _*AG*_ my friend.

Now to tell the truth, if _*I*_ was buying knives tomorrow, as a beginner, I would get these, from Cutlery and More, on clearance, while they still have them.

*LamsonSharp Walnut 1837 Chef's knife @ $19.95*

*LamsonSharp Walnut 1837 Fillet Knife @ $17.95*

*LamsonSharp Walnut 1837 Hollow Edge Santoku @ $19.95*

I like the look and feel of this style. I think they outclass the _Chicago Cutlery_ of today. They look to me to be real good _"beginner knives"_, and if they're not, they're still not too hard on the pocket. As a non-beginner, I would get a _Tojiro Shirogami_ petty, santoku, nakiri and gyuto from _CKtG_. I do not however, think that choice fits in this situation. 

_(*A*ll *G*ood)_


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A 10" knife is more efficient; stays sharper a little longer, or at least you're usually able to find a few sharp spots here and there; and has less rocker in the belly which makes it better in terms of getting more edge through the food and on the board.  But unless and until you know how to hold a knife it's a lot easier to keep track of the point on a shorter knife -- which not only makes tip work easier but makes the cook feel safer and more comfortable.

You don't have to sell a 10" or 11" knife to someone who already has the skills.  If I'm talking to someone who is talking about making the effort to develop them, or is in a pro situation with an adequate station size, I'll recommend a 10" over an 8" chef's. 

If I'm talking to a woman who says her petite height and hand size are better served by a short knife, I'll talk about how it's grip and not size.  As much because I hope she'll develop good grip and chopping skills as for any other reason.  

Otherwise, I don't say anything.   Sometimes -- well a lot of the time -- I use a 12" slicer as my "everything" prep knife.  It impresses the heck out of me, but it's stupid and shouldn't impress anyone else.  I can tell you that it certainly doesn't impress my wife.  A santoku or an 8" chef's (which are pretty much the same things) may not be my favorite go-to knives, and I particularly don't like 8" German profiles (like the Forschner), but since the prejudices didn't come to me on tablets of stone I figure it's a good idea to let everyone have their own opinion without my interference.  

Cooking should be fun, and knives are just one of the more entertaining guests at the party. 

BDL


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

And i claimed ot be an aspiring geek.... (if I had more money, I'd be a true geek).... at least in the sense originally mentioned, because given an opening, I'd push someone toward a 10" knife, too. Or at least something longer than 8".  However, didn't see an opening in the OP.  Someone clearly says they want an 8" knife, I believe them.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am just curious as to why the recommendations tend to a 10" knife as opposed to 8" knife. I am a working chef (not an office chef). For 20 some years, I used an !! 1/2" Henckels forged full bolster. I used it for at least 97% of my tasks. For the last 10 years or so, I have used an 8" MAC MTH-80. I use it for at least 97% of my tasks.

I loved my 11 1'2" Henckels and still do. We put in lots of 60-70 hour weeks working in sympatico over the years. However when I pick it up today (mostly out of nostalgia) it feels like a chainsaw, albeit a well balanced graceful one; but massive all the same.

I accomplish all the same tasks and in the same amount of time with both knives, so I have seen no reason for me to go back to a longer knife. Hence the curiosity as to the reasons why others prefer a longer knife?


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

BDL already gave reasons -- also, I'd add what's not a reason so much as an encouragement that one "usual reason" for wanting a shorter knife is weight or unwieldiness of a larger one; moving to Japanese knives (and such), there are many that are lighter and more agile. And a more "French" profile is easier to point than your Henckels, I would think.

For many tip-down tasks, you don't have to lift the handle as high or move the knife as much, too (Norman Weinstein's knife skills video shows this, perhaps it's on youtube -- even though his preference for Wusthof classic knives goes some little way toward working against his point).


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes I read BDL's reasons.

I was hoping to get the reasons of multiple people.

My basic question was concerning preferences on length, not profile nor western vs eastern, but I appreciate your taking time to answer.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

Length is directly related to profile, of course. A circular blade could be uselessly long (this is a theoretical extreme, obviously). And the western vs. eastern was really meant primarily as a proxy for weight vs. lightness.

I'd also suggest having a look at the Weinstein video: 



 At about 1:22 forward, on point.

There's another section of the video where he shows them side by side to make much the same point, maybe more clearly, but I haven't located it on youtube in my brief perusal.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like a longer blade for a couple of reasons.

Primarily because of the lower angle when making the same cuts. You can slide the point out away from you a bit more and keep a more natural angle when chopping an onion or potato.

Big fruit and vegies are more easily handled with a long blade. Both cantaloupe and Watermelon often exceed 8", even 10, but the extra length in the blade helps. And for a melon or hard squash, a Forschners blade can be a bit flexy for handling well. Cucumbers cut the long way. A 10" blade does so more easily and evenness comes easier to that cut.

Efficiency. When I've got a big stack of carrots or celery, the longer blade handles the whole group easier and as pointed out, at better angles.

now, I'm just a home cook, not a pro.   I'm about 5'10", not a big guy really. Lately I've been using my 8" IKEA blade because it's a great piece of steel. I'd love it were a 10" available. Still, I reach for my 10" Henkels when I need to process bigger amounts or big objects. I do miss the elegance the longer blade offers in cuts and work in general. But my 10" blade is not as good as my 8 currently.

I need to remedy that.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Let me try to clarify. Yes, i can do with the 8 what I can do with the 10.

When I say the 10 brings elegance to the cut, I mean that to equate to ease and comfort  which also improves my efficiency and accuracy.

For a shorter person, the better angles in the cut should also be of more importance than for a tall person actually.

But as I mentioned, I'm using the 8 a lot and that is because of it's edge holding and sharpness. These features too are important in choosing a knife, not just length. Combining good steel in a longer knife makes sense, though you do reach a point where more length is a hindrance. 10" seems to be a length that offers the most benefit with the  least detractions.  I don't pretend that it is universally so for all users, but just generally so.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If someone chooses a shorter knife over a longer because they lack the skills to use the longer knife profitably, it seems to me that the best course of action is to acquire the skills and then reevaluate the choice. That's very frequently the situation here when people ask, as they so frequently do, "What's the best knife for ME?" What allows the discussion of length and recommendation to the 9-1/2" - 10" range is that the willingness and desire to improve knife skills is almost always part of the motivation in buying a good knife.

Just to be clear, at the end of the day, in my opinion, the best length for anyone is entirely a matter of taste. You should use whatever you enjoy you most.

In terms of my own preference, I like two knives as my go-to gyutos. One is 10" K-Sabatier, and the other a 27cm Konosuke gyuto. I also have a 12" K-Sabatier au carbone which I use as a "chef de chef," for splitting chickens and the like; and while I'll use it to chop onions if it's out, it's too heavy and awkward to be much fun. On the other hand, my Konosuke 30cm suji, is a helluva lot of fun to use as a gyuto in the sense that using it impresses the heck out of me with me. But it's not a rational choice, I don't recommend it, and I must be easily impressed by myself because it sure has heck doesn't impress anyone else.

Most of the time when you hear someone say he uses a 12" knife he's trying to say more about his own bad self than the knife. Present company excepted, of course.

*Phatch,*

"Elegance" is a very good way of putting it -- don't be surprised if you're imitated. You'd be surprised -- or maybe you wouldn't -- how much of that comes from grip; and how much a good grip makes a little extra length a non-issue.

You often hear (and read) women who want a short knife because they have small hands or petite stature; but far more often than not, the preference disappears when they start using a good grip -- which, by the by, requires a sharp knife.

*ChefLayne,*

Given that you were comfortable with a 12" knife, how would you compare a 10" MAC Pro to your 8" MAC Pro? Do you find the 8" that much more agile.

*Big Green Egg IC,*

Don't be put off by the thread drift. Your questions and expectations are perfectly reasonable, and there's no reason you shouldn't get yourself an adequate knife.

You've made it very clearly that your current knives make you feel you're missing something -- and you're right. Your "knife care class" is a normal reaction to the very powerful paradigm shift that a sharp knife is more about sharpening than the knife itself. Don't panic, you're not in over your head. Fortunately, there are some relatively simple and [ahem] _relatively_ affordable ways to deal with sharpening. But it is something which needs to be addressed in order for you to start developing good enough knife skills to make prep fun instead of a chore. You'll also find that a lot of ingredients like onions and herbs taste better when they're cut cleanly instead of hammered or sawed into submission.

More fun and taste better are two things you should have.

BDL


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> *ChefLayne,* Given that you were comfortable with a 12" knife, how would you compare a 10" MAC Pro to your 8" MAC Pro? Do you find the 8" that much more agile.


I spent at least an hour trying out different lines and sizes of MAC knives, cutting vegies, melons, tomatoes etc. It is not so much that I found the 8" more agile, I just liked the overall feel of it best and didn't notice the missing 2". It has been about 10 years now so I don't really remember the exact differences, but there were distinct differences between the MTH and the MBK which are both knives in the professional line and I definitely preferred the MTH. The biggest MTH is the 8". Initially I never would have believed that I would go for an 8" chef knife after years of using an 11 1/2" Henkels, but the time I spent test driving the 8"MTH quickly dispelled that notion.

Today at work, it was a heavy knife work prep day. 8 full hours of nothing but knife work, we were prepping for a 15 course tasting menu for 50 people tomorrow night. I did vegies, I did fish, I did meat, I did all kinds of cuts and techniques; basically all day long I did, I did, and then I did more. It was funny because for the first time in a long time, I really paid attention to my knife and its work due to this thread. I can honestly say that not one situation came up where I wished I had a larger knife. When it comes right down to it, I really don't see much difference between an 8" and a 10" anyway. That's my story and I'm sticking to it./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

biggreeneggic said:


> Solid suggestion, LennyD. I ended up getting my current knife (unsure on brand) sharpened at the local kitchen store. Since I'm already used to handling it, it feels great now that it has a nice edge to it. I will take your advice and try to "stalk" the forum for more insight.
> 
> I also wanted to say that I'm overwhelmed with the support of this community. As a first time poster with some very basic questions, the helpful responses have been so nice to see. A big thank you to all!


Sounds like you have one comparison down already, how sharp is better. 

Try and see if you can post a pic of this knife as I know it will help all on trying to help you find your way to a happy decision. Plus having some kind of starting point to try and help you understand the differences between the knife you have and all the potential ones you may look at buying.

Mostly just hang around and ask whatever questions you may have so you can pick up more info etc.

I know it can be a bit overwhelming with so much info to absorb etc, but you will figure it out if you try


----------

